# retic vrs anaconda the great debate



## bitzy1 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok, so i know that this debate has been going on forever, i have seen so many people argue over and over about this. but the question is, really who is the king of all snakes?? 
the reticulated python: this is said to be the worlds LONGEST snake. this snake has been recorded up to twenty five feet but that is not definite beacause people lik to some up stories. this snake hunts from the trees and stricts at its prey when they least expsect it, they can descend from the ground very quickly and the also take down prey in the tree tops as well as the forest floor. the retic has infrared heat sensors on there face and has cat like eyes able to see through the night they are very good swimmers just like the anaconda. there pattern blends in very very well with its surroundings.
the green anaconda:
this snake prefers swampy arryas and blends in very well this snake is not as long as the ritc but is much larger heavier AND MUSCULAR. unlike the retic this snake takes it prey from below  and they are not as good as climbers.this snake does better in water and swamppy mush. traveling under the surface of the plants that grow above. they have a extreme ammount of muscle. i do not have as much info on the anaconda.

so you tell me who is the king. i say tie.

please do not leave rude comments or try to outsmart me by correcting me im only thirteen, thnx bityz1:?


----------



## Dyn (Aug 5, 2010)

Longest retic is 33ft.

I like retics a hell of alot more than anacondas. All anacondas have going for them is weight.

Retics all the way.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 5, 2010)

Retics.

Make much nicer pets, not that I would know or anything....lol


And you might want to change the signature.....


----------



## Dyn (Aug 5, 2010)

I have two retics.

High silver normal male and a purple albino male both are awesome.


----------



## Toirtis (Aug 6, 2010)

Retics have managed almost 33', and I would imagine that 36' is possible.

Green anacondas are much shorter, but insanely bulky.

In this respect, they come out fairly even.

You could also put Burms into the mix, as they can be both long (up to 23'), and bulky (as much as 300 lbs), giving them the best of both worlds. Some captive Afrocks have been around this size, too.

Of course, there is always (assuming you are fond of cryptozoology, as myself), the possibility of a yet undiscovered giant Congo species...something I would like to see....a species that might be slightly larger than the Afrock...perhaps 30' and 350 lbs.


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 6, 2010)

King? I'm not sure what you mean by that. Largest or longest? By records or average adult weight? Do you include the insular retics that could dramatically bring down the average? Is it based on temperament? Fecundity? Geographic range? Diversity? In either case no confirmed specimen over 30 feet has ever been taken from the wild (there is still a bounty if you feel so inclined). In captivity there are exceptions, but retics are much more popular than annies so the sampling is a bit skewed. 

If "king" were in reference to the most successful, I don't think any of the five giants (scrubs, rocks, burms, annies, or tics) would take it. In my opinion it belongs to a snake that is much smaller and thereby much less noticeable. The Brahminy blind snake is found nearly worldwide in tropical areas including Asia, Africa, Australia, and Americas. Their mode of reproduction is parthenogenesis. They're small and commonly mistaken for earthworms so transportation via the horticulture trade is thought to be the means by which they've attained such a range. I'd argue that any fossorial, asexual snake that has a worldwide distribution would win.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 6, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> King? I'm not sure what you mean by that. Largest or longest? By records or average adult weight? Do you include the insular retics that could dramatically bring down the average? Is it based on temperament? Fecundity? Geographic range? Diversity? In either case no confirmed specimen over 30 feet has ever been taken from the wild (there is still a bounty if you feel so inclined). In captivity there are exceptions, but retics are much more popular than annies so the sampling is a bit skewed.
> 
> If "king" were in reference to the most successful, I don't think any of the five giants (scrubs, rocks, burms, annies, or tics) would take it. In my opinion it belongs to a snake that is much smaller and thereby much less noticeable. The Brahminy blind snake is found nearly worldwide in tropical areas including Asia, Africa, Australia, and Americas. Their mode of reproduction is parthenogenesis. They're small and commonly mistaken for earthworms so transportation via the horticulture trade is thought to be the means by which they've attained such a range. I'd argue that any fossorial, asexual snake that has a worldwide distribution would win.


Good point, J!  The really big snakes are also some of the most "sensitive" when it comes to environment, and have a much more limited range due to their inability to cope with swings in temperature, etc.

Now, I've owned both Retics and Anacondas, and there's no debate as far as the sizes go between the mainland subspecies of Retic(keep in mind that there are true "super dwarf" island races of Retics that get no longer than a Black Rat Snake) and the Green Anaconda(again, there are different species of Anacondas, not all of them huge, as a Yellow stays the size of a big Colombian Boa Constrictor), BUT one thing I take into account is intelligence and adaptability.  Retics are far, far more alert and demonstrate a fair amount of intelligence, for a snake, whereas Anacondas are on evolutionary step above a dead tree stump.  Retics are much more active, climbing and exploring, while Anacondas are giant speed bumps when not eating and do not move around much at all, especially on land, due to their bulk.  Anacondas also require much more specific environmental conditions for survival, while Retics can and do adapt far better and are even found in large cities in Singapore and the Philippines, where they reside in the cities' storm drainage systems.  Pick up a tame Retic, and it will support itself and pay very close attention to everything around it, with that raptor-like gaze, while a tame Anaconda will be like dead weight, and just sorta hang there, oblivious to everything...and will usually take advantage of this form of stimulation to relieve itself, copiously, all over you(Been There, Done That, with EVERY Anaconda I've ever handled...no wonder they're called "WATER Boas").

pitbulllady


----------



## super-pede (Aug 6, 2010)

how about the 49 foot retic they found in indonesia?google it.


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 6, 2010)

super-pede said:


> how about the 49 foot retic they found in indonesia?google it.


Should I google that or the following articles where it turned out to be just over 20 feet? The keepers reported that they don't know why it shrunk when the official measurement was taken.  It was a scam. Try again.

If I remember right, the bounty for snake over 30 feet started in the late 1800s/early 1900s. It was 1K. Then it was bumped to 5K. It is now up to 50K and still nobody has collected it.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 6, 2010)

I really like the dead tree stump analogy for condas. it's fairly accurate in my experience. after working with several over the years, including a breeding project for a small zoo, I've come to the conclusion that a snake that just sits around isn't something im into. I've had the distinct pleasure of working with several retics, and even with large angry retics it is a pleasure! the intelligence of retics is rivaled only by the various species of scrub pythons, and possibly king cobras. scrub pythons are my favorite animals to work with hands down. If we factor intelligence into this VS. thread the retic becomes a clear winner, since scrub pythons weren't a part of the ops thoughts. as to the welcome shower the acompanies handling anacondas...I've narrowly missed it myself several times, though I have had the poop + tail helicopter combo pulled on me many many times over the years.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 6, 2010)

super-pede said:


> how about the 49 foot retic they found in indonesia?google it.


I remember reading several articles about the amazing 50 foot retic. most of them remarking about the animals ability to shrink and expand at will. going so far as to claim that when the snake was measured it was in its small size. but since it was consistently measured at just over 20 feet by several scientists that's where i tend to place my faith. it's still a very large snake. but 50 feet shes not.


----------



## super-pede (Aug 6, 2010)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> I remember reading several articles about the amazing 50 foot retic. most of them remarking about the animals ability to shrink and expand at will. going so far as to claim that when the snake was measured it was in its small size. but since it was consistently measured at just over 20 feet by several scientists that's where i tend to place my faith. it's still a very large snake. but 50 feet shes not.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3845750/


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/bigsnake.asp

http://www.phoenixzoo.org/learn/animals/ask_the_pet_doctor_detail.aspx?ARTICLE_ID=100143

the amazing shrinking python! but seriously, there has been a huge bounty for any snake reliably measuring 30 feet or greater for a very long time now. snakes don't shrink with the weather, mood, or shed cycle. they don't shrink or expand by 28 feet. this snake has been investigated, and measured, more than once. those were 2 of about 20,000 articles on the retic. even wikipedia lists the 49 foot retic, it also lists the debunking.


----------



## super-pede (Aug 6, 2010)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/bigsnake.asp
> 
> http://www.phoenixzoo.org/learn/animals/ask_the_pet_doctor_detail.aspx?ARTICLE_ID=100143
> 
> the amazing shrinking python! but seriously, there has been a huge bounty for any snake reliably measuring 30 feet or greater for a very long time now. snakes don't shrink with the weather, mood, or shed cycle. they don't shrink or expand by 28 feet. this snake has been investigated, and measured, more than once. those were 2 of about 20,000 articles on the retic. even wikipedia lists the 49 foot retic, it also lists the debunking.


good job.you made me feel like a moron for believing it.


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 6, 2010)

super-pede said:


> good job.you made me feel like a moron for believing it.


Just be skeptical when you here unusual statements that seem a bit too outside the norm. Every month my friends will send me pictures or stories circulating on the internet about giant, or man-eating snakes. Typically they are the same pictures that have been floating around for well over a decade. Some have a minute amount of truth to them, but most are a complete joke. Some even go so far as to crawl inside a gutted snake in order to make it look like a human was found in the snake.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 6, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> If "king" were in reference to the most successful, I don't think any of the five giants (scrubs, rocks, burms, annies, or tics) would take it. In my opinion it belongs to a snake that is much smaller and thereby much less noticeable. The Brahminy blind snake is found nearly worldwide in tropical areas including Asia, Africa, Australia, and Americas. Their mode of reproduction is parthenogenesis. They're small and commonly mistaken for earthworms so transportation via the horticulture trade is thought to be the means by which they've attained such a range. I'd argue that any fossorial, asexual snake that has a worldwide distribution would win.


Joey, I'll second that. I spent a few weeks tromping around Miami in search of Tantilla oolitica back in the mid eighties. I guess it goes without saying that I did not succeed with that. While near Coconut Grove I noticed that many vacant lots were strewed with trash so I began flipping. It seemed there was a brahminy blind snake under every single piece of trash. One area really stood out as it appeared that someone had spread a dumptruck full of Wrigley gum wrappers across the lot. Most of the little gum wrappers also had snakes under them. Tiny yes, but successful for sure!

Terry


----------



## H. laoticus (Aug 6, 2010)

It's the titanoboa!


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 6, 2010)

super-pede said:


> good job.you made me feel like a moron for believing it.


not my intention. but as has been said...if something seems so far out of the realm of normal take it with a healthy bit of skepticism and then research. I will say a lot of the pictures floating around of fragrant flower make the snake look quite a bit larger, but they're all tricks of photography. You'd be hard pressed to find someone that would be more excited than me if a 50 foot snake was captured and reliably measured. but when it comes to giants among their species look at it the same way you would a claim of a modern tarantula with a 20 inch leg span or a centipede with a 20 inch body length.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Aug 6, 2010)

Not that I would ever fully trust a retic I still like them alot better then anacondas. Intelligent and easy to hook train when they get big.  Every anaconda I have ever handled or owned has bitten the living daylights out of me.


----------



## Toirtis (Aug 7, 2010)

Midnight Cowboy said:


> Not that I would ever fully trust a retic I still like them alot better then anacondas. Intelligent and easy to hook train when they get big.  Every anaconda I have ever handled or owned has bitten the living daylights out of me.


Try an Afrock some time...they have a personality like satan.


----------



## Anubis77 (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't have much experience, but the Retic I'm raising right now has been one of the most enjoyable snakes I've kept yet. For me at least, the appearance, in pattern (especially the normals) and body shape, of the Retic have always won out against any other large constrictor. Now that I keep one, I see they can also have a wonderful demeanor.

I did want a Yellow Anaconda for some time though. Sort of having second thoughts about getting that one in the future after reading this thread.


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 7, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> I don't have much experience, but the Retic I'm raising right now has been one of the most enjoyable snakes I've kept yet. For me at least, the appearance, in pattern (especially the normals) and body shape, of the Retic have always won out against any other large constrictor. Now that I keep one, I see they can also have a wonderful demeanor.
> 
> I did want a Yellow Anaconda for some time though. Sort of having second thoughts about getting that one in the future after reading this thread.


Retics used to have a horrible reputation since most were WC and few worked with them. Now that there are a lot of people keeping them, it is well known that they aren't as bad as originally thought. Of my four retics, three are typically well behaved...i.e. they don't try to take my face off. The males are a bit more rambunctious during the breeding season but not too bad. One of the four is about as predictable as a coin flip. Sometimes she's no problem. Other times I'm using a garbage can lid to shield her strikes. Annies are the same way. I've had greens that were nippy as neonates, but eventually calmed down. Yellows seem to be mellow as well if you work with them. With few people caring for them (and it seems most that do have them shouldn't) their reputation for being nasty carries on. A few breeders will attest to having a few that are calm as other boas, but you always have your exceptions.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 7, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> Retics used to have a horrible reputation since most were WC and few worked with them. Now that there are a lot of people keeping them, it is well known that they aren't as bad as originally thought. Of my four retics, three are typically well behaved...i.e. they don't try to take my face off. The males are a bit more rambunctious during the breeding season but not too bad. One of the four is about as predictable as a coin flip. Sometimes she's no problem. Other times I'm using a garbage can lid to shield her strikes. Annies are the same way. I've had greens that were nippy as neonates, but eventually calmed down. Yellows seem to be mellow as well if you work with them. With few people caring for them (and it seems most that do have them shouldn't) their reputation for being nasty carries on. A few breeders will attest to having a few that are calm as other boas, but you always have your exceptions.


Very true.  While captive breeding doesn't seem to matter much with Colubrids, it does make a difference with large constrictors, although nearly all Python and Anaconda species, cb or not, tend to be bitey when they are babies, probably because at that size they'd still be on the menus of most predators.  I actually had a cb African Rock that was very tame, as tame as most Burms.  At the last Repticon show in Columbia, SC, there were several vendors selling "farmed" baby AfRocks from South Africa(_Python sebae natalensis)_, and all of those were very mellow little guys.  I held several so the vendor could probe them to determine gender, and none tried to bite.  Even baby Colombian Boas will usually(understandably)take exception to such an invasion of their privacy!  A guy I know fairly well had a 7-foot female patternless green AfRock, and then went and traded the darn thing for a Colombian Rainbow Boa, a snake that wholesales for around $65.00, and that python was very tame, also.  If it hadn't been a female, which get much larger than males, I'd have gotten it myself.  She looked almost like a Papuan Python, and only had a vestige of the head markings, with a totally patternless body, unlike the so-called "patternless" Burms which still have blotches.

pitbulllady


----------



## Toirtis (Aug 8, 2010)

Most of the retics I have worked with were Sulawesis, which I found to be mainly nippy until they got 16'+, then you had to be quite careful (they have some nasty serration on their teeth to go along with size and power). I found that most of the smaller species (Jampeas/Kayaudis) were pretty reasonable.


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 8, 2010)

Toirtis said:


> Most of the retics I have worked with were Sulawesis, which I found to be mainly nippy until they got 16'+, then you had to be quite careful (they have some nasty serration on their teeth to go along with size and power). I found that most of the smaller species (Jampeas/Kayaudis) were pretty reasonable.


My Jamp male has been a beast (though at most 7 feet) for the last 3 years. He finally calmed down this last winter. It was nice having my most defensive retic also be my smallest. Now one of my larger girls has  suddenly decided she is going to be a punk. It has gone from free handling her with little worry to having a garbage can lid to block her strikes when I take her out.


----------



## Sunset (Aug 10, 2010)

*retic*

retics are the biggist snake in the world they keep proving this over and over again. just look it up on line and you well see for your self.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 10, 2010)

Longest yes... Biggest debatable.

I'd say a 500pound 28 foot snake was bigger than a 300 pound 33 ft one.

200 pounds > 5 feet.


----------



## Draiman (Aug 11, 2010)

Dyn said:


> Longest yes... Biggest debatable.
> 
> I'd say a 500pound 28 foot snake was bigger than a 300 pound 33 ft one.
> 
> 200 pounds > 5 feet.


The trouble is, anacondas don't even get to 28ft!


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 11, 2010)

Draiman said:


> The trouble is, anacondas don't even get to 28ft!


Actually, the world record Green Anaconda DID measure 28 feet long with a girth of 44 inches.  That snake was not weighed at the time, but her weight was estimated to have been approximately 500 lbs.  Nowadays, of course, an Anaconda of that size would be an extreme rarity.  Dr. Jesus Rivas, a Venezuelan biologist who studies Anacondas and is considered a world-reknown authority on them, has spent decades trying to find a giant specimen  for decades, without any luck, so that 28-footer might have been an exceptional animal, rather than the norm.

pitbulllady


----------



## Draiman (Aug 11, 2010)

pitbulllady said:


> Actually, the world record Green Anaconda DID measure 28 feet long with a girth of 44 inches.  That snake was not weighed at the time, but her weight was estimated to have been approximately 500 lbs.  Nowadays, of course, an Anaconda of that size would be an extreme rarity.  Dr. Jesus Rivas, a Venezuelan biologist who studies Anacondas and is considered a world-reknown authority on them, has spent decades trying to find a giant specimen  for decades, without any luck, so that 28-footer might have been an exceptional animal, rather than the norm.
> 
> pitbulllady


Really?

Wikipedia says:



> The longest (and heaviest) scientifically recorded specimen was a female measuring 521 cm (18.1 ft) in length and weighing 97.5 kg (214 lbs).[7]


And the reference provided is a paper by, surprise surprise, Jesus Rivas!

_"^ Rivas, Jesús A. 2000. The life history of the green anaconda (Eunectes murinus). With emphasis on its reproductive Biology. Dissertation. University of Tennessee. PDF Accessed 10 May 2009."_


----------



## Kaimetsu (Aug 11, 2010)

i looked up Dr. Jesus Rivas and hes got a ton of really fascinating articles about his research into green Anacondas in their natural habitat,  I'm reading them now and they are really enjoyable.

This site has links to a bunch of articles hes published.
http://www.anacondas.org/research.htm

This is what I'm reading right now, apparently Dr. Rivas has documented two unsuccessful predatory attacks by green anacondas on his researchers.  Fascinating stuff.
http://www.anacondas.org/strike.htm

Theres also an article there about green anaconda size that i havnt gotten to yet.  I think Green anacondas and reticulated pythons are both absolutely amazing snakes in their own ways, and i would love to own one of each.  Oneday if i ever have the space, money, and time to adequately provide for them i may attempt to aquire them, but thats a big if.  And thats assuming it will even be legal to own them by the time i'm ready, some of the horrible legislation thats out there right now scares me.  I always thought it would be awesome to own my own very small zoo and if i did the anaconda and reticulated python would be the star attractions, thats just a pipe dream though.


----------



## 1truth (Aug 11, 2010)

I exclusively keep retics now but once had 2 anacondas also. IMO retics are the king for many reasons. Size wise a retic on average is larger than a anaconda and will get bigger way faster. My 18 ft female just turned 4 years old this summer, for a annie to get that big it will take atleast 1o years. If you find both snakes to be around the same size the retic will still be more alert, easier to work with and the amount of genetic morphs is unreal. My anacondas were not comparable to my retics. They had their own beauty however and i did like them, but sometimes they would attempt to side swipe bite out the blue and then act like everything is ok. I was alot more comfortable working my retics. My retics have never done that big or small. Once they know food is not coming they are fine and ive seen instances where they have shown owner recognition which amazed me.
 On average the dwarf or super dwarf species are flighty and harder to handle than the mainland retics, many people make the mistake of thinking oh ill get a dwarf cuz its smaller in fact it actually is harder. Feel free to check out my youtube channel and see for yourself.  TheReticRoom is my channel name.


----------



## Kaimetsu (Aug 12, 2010)

1truth said:


> I exclusively keep retics now but once had 2 anacondas also. IMO retics are the king for many reasons. Size wise a retic on average is larger than a anaconda and will get bigger way faster. My 18 ft female just turned 4 years old this summer, for a annie to get that big it will take atleast 1o years. If you find both snakes to be around the same size the retic will still be more alert, easier to work with and the amount of genetic morphs is unreal. My anacondas were not comparable to my retics. They had their own beauty however and i did like them, but sometimes they would attempt to side swipe bite out the blue and then act like everything is ok. I was alot more comfortable working my retics. My retics have never done that big or small. Once they know food is not coming they are fine and ive seen instances where they have shown owner recognition which amazed me.
> On average the dwarf or super dwarf species are flighty and harder to handle than the mainland retics, many people make the mistake of thinking oh ill get a dwarf cuz its smaller in fact it actually is harder. Feel free to check out my youtube channel and see for yourself.  TheReticRoom is my channel name.


I already enjoy watching youtube videos of large pet snakes so i looked you up and i just watched your episode 27.  Thats an incredibly beautiful snake and your passion for the species is contagious.  Your making me want one.


----------



## 1truth (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks brother


----------



## dtknow (Aug 13, 2010)

I think it is interesting what snake keepers call intelligence...pardon me, but is it a bit of anthromorphism and perhaps justified awe at the majesty of such snakes.

People general consider retics/some other large pythons, indigos/cribos, king cobras, and perhaps another species or two the most "intelligent"(perhaps this should be termed-owner responsive? or alert?) snakes. Note high price tag and aura around these species. Is their anything significantly different between their behavior and that of say, a large ratsnake, a more manageable python, etc.? Perhaps this kind of demeanor is typical of large snakes which live in a stimulating environment?(e.g....not loafing around in a pool waiting for something to step on them)


----------



## Dyn (Aug 13, 2010)

dtknow said:


> I think it is interesting what snake keepers call intelligence...pardon me, but is it a bit of anthromorphism and perhaps justified awe at the majesty of such snakes.
> 
> People general consider retics/some other large pythons, indigos/cribos, king cobras, and perhaps another species or two the most "intelligent"(perhaps this should be termed-owner responsive? or alert?) snakes. Note high price tag and aura around these species. Is their anything significantly different between their behavior and that of say, a large ratsnake, a more manageable python, etc.? Perhaps this kind of demeanor is typical of large snakes which live in a stimulating environment?(e.g....not loafing around in a pool waiting for something to step on them)


They seem more aware of their surroundings and from what I've seen they seem to respond to learned behavior better than some other snakes I've dealt with. Hook training, feeding schedule, all of that.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 13, 2010)

dtknow said:


> I think it is interesting what snake keepers call intelligence...pardon me, but is it a bit of anthromorphism and perhaps justified awe at the majesty of such snakes.
> 
> People general consider retics/some other large pythons, indigos/cribos, king cobras, and perhaps another species or two the most "intelligent"(perhaps this should be termed-owner responsive? or alert?) snakes. Note high price tag and aura around these species. Is their anything significantly different between their behavior and that of say, a large ratsnake, a more manageable python, etc.? Perhaps this kind of demeanor is typical of large snakes which live in a stimulating environment?(e.g....not loafing around in a pool waiting for something to step on them)


They are definitely more aware of their surroundings and demonstrate a fairly obvious ability to distinguish individual people, whereas most snakes that are tame will allow themselves to be held by anyone.  Not so with many Retics.  They are also really good at watching how you open and close their cages, and finding how to escape from cages that had previously held other snakes with no problems.  I always fed my snakes on a certain day of the week, and the Retics would know EXACTLY when that day was, and therefore when they were due to be fed, and they'd start standing up next to the glass, as if anticipating me coming in with their food.  The other snakes didn't react until the food was put right in front of them, while the Retics KNEW it was coming already.

By the way, the higher prices on these snakes(and normal, mainland Retics are not that expensive)isn't a result of the "awe" that people hold them, so much as their rarity, especially the Indigos, which are an Endangered Species and require a Federal permit, or King Cobras, which are so difficult to maintain or breed in captivity.

pitbulllady


----------



## blacktara (Aug 14, 2010)

King of the snakes? I'd vote for the king cobra - longest venomous snakes and it eats what? other snakes


----------



## Dyn (Aug 14, 2010)

blacktara said:


> King of the snakes? I'd vote for the king cobra - longest venomous snakes and it eats what? other *smaller* snakes


Fixed that for you. =P

I do like king cobras though.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 14, 2010)

pbl: Fascinating thanks! Are you only talking of retics here? Any other species asides from those mentioned you'd consider more intelligent?


----------



## Dyn (Aug 14, 2010)

I've heard scrubs are suppose to be up there with retics but I personally havent had a chance to work/play with any.

Olive pythons as well again only heard though.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Aug 14, 2010)

While im not PBL I have seen similar behaviors from scrub pythons. Every species of scrub python I've kept has shown similar behavioral traits, the only scrub species I've yet to work with are Halmahera (Morelia tracyae) and Aussie (Morelia kinghorni). but I have no reason to believe their behaviors would be too dissimilar.


----------



## Toirtis (Aug 14, 2010)

I have found most olives, waters, scrubs and whitelips to be quite cage/territory aggressive, but far more tractable once you are handling them.


----------

